# Those in the Senate that voted to end our Right To Bear Arms



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*This Just In: Those in the Senate that voted to end our Right To Bear Arms are listed below.

Friday, November 8, 2013

Here are the 46 senators that voted to give your rights to the U.N.

Over the a weekend, we came four votes away from the US Senate giving our Constitutional rights over to the United Nations. In a 53-46 vote, the senate narrowly passed a measure that will stop the United States from entering into the United Nations Arms Trade Treaty.

The Statement of Purpose from the Bill reads: "To uphold Second Amendment rights and prevent the United States from entering into the United Nations Arms Trade Treaty."

The U.N. Small Arms Treaty, which has been championed by the Obama Administration, would have effectively placed a global ban on the import and export of small firearms. The ban would have affected all private gun owners in the U.S., and had language that would have implemented an international gun registry on all private guns and ammo.

Astonishingly, 46 our of our 100 United States Senators were willing to give away our Constitutional rights to a foreign power.

Here are the 46 senators that voted to give your rights to the U.N.

Baldwin (D-WI) Baucus (D-MT) Bennett (D-CO) Blumenthal (D-CT) Boxer (D-CA)
Brown (D-OH) Cantwell (D-WA) Cardin (D-MD) Carper (D-DE) Casey (D-PA)
***** (D-DE) Cowan (D-MA) Durbin (D-IL)
Feinstein (D-CA) Franken (D-MN) Gillibrand (D-NY) Harkin (D-IA) Hirono (D-HI)
Johnson (D-SD) Kaine (D-VA) King (I-ME) Klobuchar (D-MN) Landrieu(D-LA)
Leahy (D-VT) Levin (D-MI) McCaskill (D-MO) Menendez (D-NJ) Merkley (D-OR)
Mikulski (D-MD) Murphy (D-CT
Murray (D-WA) Nelson (D-FL) Reed (D-RI) Reid (D-NV) Rockefeller (D-WV)
Sanders (I-VT) Schatz (D-HI) Schumer (D-NY) Shaheen (D-NH) Stabenow(D-MI)
Udall (D-CO) Udall (D-NM) Warner (D-VA) Warren (D-MA) Whitehouse (D-RI)
Wyden (D-OR)

I count 44 Democrats and 2 Independents.

People: This needs to go viral. These Senators voted to let the UN take OUR guns. We have been betrayed. Big shock there, eh? 46 Senators Voted to Give your 2nd Amendment Constitutional Rights to the U.N.!

Please share this with EVERYONE!*


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Not a single R, send this over to the "Rs are as bad as Ds "group on NES.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

I am so grateful that the senator I share a last name with is NOT a relative.


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

*Article is dated Friday, November 8, 2013 *
*Cowan (D-MA)*








*His term ended on 7-16-13. *
*Nice bow tie ya 'Mo. I bet Gov. Erkel picked it out for you in the rest area gift shop.*

*"This Just In" How long ago was this vote taken? Smells fishy.......*


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Maybe he's a member of the Nation of Islam, doesn't that asshole Louis Farrakhan mandate the membership look like weenies in bow ties?


----------



## FourInchFury (Jun 26, 2013)




----------



## FAPD (Sep 30, 2007)

Honestly? They're fuckin traitors! And believe me Harry, The Media darlings don't want the sheep to know.........


----------

